# Quest for Glory



## Falkus (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, I did it again. After god knows how many years, I dug out the Quest for Glory series from my old computer games archives, and beat the entire series again, one through five, taking the same hero (fighter, who became a paladin in QfG 2) through it. This was the series that got me hooked on roleplaying in the first place. They don't make games like it anymore.

Anybody else here ever play this great series? Got any stories you'd like to share?


----------



## Maraxle (Aug 20, 2005)

Every once in a while, I still fire up Hero's Quest I (the original name for Quest For Glory).  Awesome game, and even though the graphics are primitive by today's standards, they still have a charm that can't be beat.

Hey, remember the old "razzle dazzle rootbeer" code?


----------



## Simplicity (Aug 23, 2005)

Great game.  Great series.  Right up until the last one.  Which sucked and I'm not entirely sure why.

Vorpal bunnies!

The only painful part about the game is replaying Hero's Quest II.  (They remade one so you didn't have to type anymore...  Not so for II.  Kind of irritating once you got used to the new Sierra interface.)  But for storyline, II is still my favorite.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 23, 2005)

Fourth was my favourite. The voice acting was great, and I loved the plot.

There's an independant group that's remaking II in VGA, actually. They're almost finished too, from what I've heard. I can't remember their website, but it should be easy enough to find with google.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 23, 2005)

The original game was the first PC game that actually used my Adlib soundcard. (Before that, most games just used the internal speaker)


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

I played them all.  The only one I didn't play through multiple times was 5, and that was the one I got stuck on for a while with classes other than the thief.

My only irk about HQ2/Quest for Glory 2 was I could never steal the stature, dispite knowing where it was supposed to be and spotting it.  I could never get the command right for some reason.  Not a big issue, but I would have liked to have done it.

I realy liked 4, great story, good intrigue, and I liked how they adjusted combat a bit to make it a bit more interesting that the simpler version in earlier editions.

I still have some saved games from 1-5 so I can continue.  I always enjoyed the Paladin, and love magic, so usually baught magic to start the game for a non-MU/Wizard, and found porting a Wizard as another class let you bring along a few more spells.


----------



## CronoDekar (Sep 2, 2005)

Ooo, just noticed this thread (don't stop by in this forum much).  Originally bought it as HQ1 when I was a kid, and then much later bought the Anthology when I noticed it around.  I love all the games, though QfG4 is quite likely my favorite.  Top notch voice acting in that one -- really love the guys at the inn, Katrina, and the narrator.  Was kinda disappointed in the VA work in 5, though the game was still fun.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 2, 2005)

John Rhys-Davies definately did a great job as the narrator in IV. He really added to the gothic atmosphere, and so many of his lines were hillarious.

I read somewhere that after the production, he called it the CD from hell, since, as the narrator, he had over five thousand lines to record. He got paid three times what was originally agreed upon.



> Someday, they'll probably put a plaque on this bed that says something like: 'Hero slept here.' That is assuming, of course, that you leave Mordavia in one piece with your throat intact. Probably not such a good assumption.


----------



## guedo79 (Sep 3, 2005)

I was a big Sierra fan when I was a kid.  So I picked up Hero's Quest when it came out.  I couldn't get enough.  I once ran a D&D adventure based in and around spielberg.

When they renamed the series and updated the graphics I fell in love with it again.  I think I enjoyed the first one the most with the 4th and 5th right behind it.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 3, 2005)

Man, I bought every AGI and SCI interpretor game that Sierra had. I got Leisure Suit Larry 1 to the newest (skipping 4 ... since they didn't make one...), King's Quest, Quest for Glory (my favorite!), Space Quest, Phantasmagoria, Gabriel Knight ... uh ... wow, did I miss one? Good times! My favorite QFG was the 3rd, but I guess that's because it's the first one of the series I played, and the thief path of the game was so in depth ... it was beautiful 

Anyone ever play The Dig, Full Throttle, and Monkey Island games? Those were great too.


----------



## guedo79 (Sep 3, 2005)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> wow, did I miss one?




um....police quest, Feddy the Fronter Pharmacist, Haunted House, Softporn, Shivers, Woodruff and Schnibble.....you didn't expect an answer did you?



			
				TogaMario said:
			
		

> Anyone ever play The Dig, Full Throttle, and Monkey Island games? Those were great too.




I was a big fan of Full Throttle, Sam and Max, and the X-wing/tie fighter games.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 3, 2005)

I was thinking of one from the "Quest" series of games, but Police Quest was what I was looking for  Aaah, softporn ... the precursor to Larry. Good times, lol.

Shivers was their answer to myst with a twist, I think.

Oh yeah! Laura Bow games ... those were great too! The dagger of amon ra was one of my favorites too.


----------



## TheWyrd (Sep 25, 2008)

Thread Necromancy:

The good folks at AGD (Quest for Glory II : Trial by Fire, By AGDInteractive Studio) actually finally finished this game. It's been something like 3 years now.

I came across this thread while looking for a D20 conversion of the Gloriana setting. Might have to assault Wikipedia pretty heavily for my own purposes.


----------

